

Something's up with Lehman - Bear Stearns No. 2? - furiouslol
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=aEPLmab2KfHU&refer=home

======
furiouslol
Current rumors being circulated:

1) Sell half of Neuberger Berman to raise capital

2) Merger with another public-traded company

3) Announce death

~~~
Protophore
Looks like we'll find out tomorrow what they have in mind:
<http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/080909/lehman_brothers.html?.v=19>

